

Cloudkick: Closing in on Google Closure - rwalker
https://www.cloudkick.com/blog/2010/jun/29/closing_in_on_google_closure/

======
eclark
The soy templates are a timesaver for anything that is going to be generated
in JS and styled by a designer. We use it at work and I haven't regretted it
at all. The only thing I want is a better handling of namespaces.

I am debating using the rest of closure for my next project but the verbosity
is a little bit scary.

~~~
benatkin
WTH's a soy template? And is it yet another proper name that insists on being
lowercased?

(I know I can google it. It just doesn't make sense to me for there not to be
an explanation in the article.)

~~~
mcknz
Whatever it is, apparently next-generation JavaScript tools are needed for its
implausibly excellent dynamism.

~~~
apphacker
I swear I thought those words would get edited out by someone else at
Cloudkick. I wrote that half jokingly and I guess it made into the actual blog
post. :P

~~~
AngryParsley
I admit I didn't read past the first paragraph when you asked for
proofreading.

